# Pioneer Elite VSX-52 vs other A/V receivers



## napisarn (Nov 19, 2011)

Any experiences with this model A/V receiver? Looking to use with Epson 6010 projector in a dedicated home theater room. Looking for best picture and good sound. The model has the Qdeo chip video processing, which sounds attractive

Also was considering the Denon AVR2312CI. Seems like the sound may be a little superior with the Audyssey support, though it seems to have nothing special in terms of video processing.

These seemed to fit my search for higher-end quality for mid range $700 price.

I'd appreciate any thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you can do it tonight, you can still get the Onkyo TX-NR809 for $649 from Newegg. It offers both Qdeo and HQV Vida Video Processing. It also offers THX Select2 Certification and Post Processing. MSRP is $1099 and I have never seen it sold for less from an Authorized Dealer for less.

I like the 2312, but wish it offered Preamp Outputs. The 52 is a very nice AVR as well, but the 809 is tough to beat at much higher prices....
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## napisarn (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like an amazing unit and amazing deal, but the reviews of units going bad is kinda scary. Do I want the tried and true Porsche or the Maserati that breaks down on a date?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

napisarn said:


> Sounds like an amazing unit and amazing deal, but the reviews of units going bad is kinda scary. Do I want the tried and true Porsche or the Maserati that breaks down on a date?


Hello,
When talking of Mass Produced AVR's that most of which are subcontracted to the same Plants in Malaysia and ROC, I tend not to think of any as an exotic. Sadly, at this point, only a few of the Denon, and Marantz AVR's are still actually Made in Japan these days. And these are the highest end of their respective lineups. All that being said, I realize some Forums will give you the impression that all Onkyo's are cursed. I will say the Onkyo x08 Series issues with the Serial Cable was not a good thing, but the x09 Series has gotten excellent Reviews from Owners and Professional Reviewers alike. For what its worth, many of us here own Onkyo's and have had zero issues. 

However, if reticent to purchase an Onkyo, you certainly will not be lacking for choice. The Pioneer would work just fine. If spending a decent amount, I would at least get an AVR with Preamp Outputs like the Pioneer offers. The Denon 3311 and 3312 offer it while the US 23xx Series does not. Also, the Marantz lineup might be worth considering.
J


----------



## napisarn (Nov 19, 2011)

J, thanks for all the useful advice. I'll still take a long look at it. Pardon my ignorance, but what advantage are preamp outs? I usually just hook up the HDMI cables (or my installer will) and go.

Thanks again.


----------



## napisarn (Nov 19, 2011)

J, decided to take your advice and go with the Onkyo 809. Reviews about it are amazing when there are no problems. Too good a deal. Got the extra warranty just in case. Any similarly good deals on 3D BluRay players you'd recommend?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

napisarn said:


> J, decided to take your advice and go with the Onkyo 809. Reviews about it are amazing when there are no problems. Too good a deal. Got the extra warranty just in case. Any similarly good deals on 3D BluRay players you'd recommend?


Hello,
Congrats. Never a bad idea to have extra warranty. And with the latest x09 Series like yours, I would be surprised if you read many if any real issues that have occurred on a widespread basis. Again, the last Series, there was an issue due to a couple Dollar IDE Cable that caused a small number to stop being responsive to the Remote Control, Cycle through Inputs, etc.. This is something Onkyo will cover well past Warranty, but regardless what it is, to send in an AVR for Service is a drag.

As for 3D BDP's, that is something I would look for on Black Friday. Already, you can get a 3D BDP with Netflix and all the trimmings for $100 or less. I will keep an extra eye out for it though. Do you want or need Dual HDMI Outputs from the Blu-Ray Player?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## napisarn (Nov 19, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Congrats. Never a bad idea to have extra warranty. And with the latest x09 Series like yours, I would be surprised if you read many if any real issues that have occurred on a widespread basis. Again, the last Series, there was an issue due to a couple Dollar IDE Cable that caused a small number to stop being responsive to the Remote Control, Cycle through Inputs, etc.. This is something Onkyo will cover well past Warranty, but regardless what it is, to send in an AVR for Service is a drag.
> 
> As for 3D BDP's, that is something I would look for on Black Friday. Already, you can get a 3D BDP with Netflix and all the trimmings for $100 or less. I will keep an extra eye out for it though. Do you want or need Dual HDMI Outputs from the Blu-Ray Player?
> ...


Well, that's a whole thing I've ben toiling over. Looking at Oppo-93 vs Panasonic BDT-210/310.
Since the Onkyo 809 has such excellent video processing, is the Oppo overkill? Someone suggested to use the Oppo's passthrough feature to the receiver for processing, but then what's the purpose of getting all the Oppo technology then? Also, if I have a 2 HDMI output BDP, I could connect the 1.4 directly to the projector and send the audio to the receiver, which would bypass the Onkyo's video processing. Which setup would give me the best image?

We'll be using it mainly for DVD (some from Asia, so the Oppo PAL ability may help there), blu-ray, 3D, DirectTV. So streaming doesn't matter so much, but I do want to optimize picture quality.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

napisarn said:


> Well, that's a whole thing I've ben toiling over. Looking at Oppo-93 vs Panasonic BDT-210/310.
> Since the Onkyo 809 has such excellent video processing, is the Oppo overkill? Someone suggested to use the Oppo's passthrough feature to the receiver for processing, but then what's the purpose of getting all the Oppo technology then? Also, if I have a 2 HDMI output BDP, I could connect the 1.4 directly to the projector and send the audio to the receiver, which would bypass the Onkyo's video processing. Which setup would give me the best image?
> 
> We'll be using it mainly for DVD (some from Asia, so the Oppo PAL ability may help there), blu-ray, 3D, DirectTV. So streaming doesn't matter so much, but I do want to optimize picture quality.


Hello,
If DVD's are important then the OPPO actually makes a good deal more sense than otherwise as the main place where there are discernible differences is actually in the DVD Format. As for whether it makes it worth spending $400 more only you can decide. Indeed with the Onkyo having both Qdeo and Vida, you have Video Processing well in hand. With OPPO's Return Policy, you could try it and decide if it is worth it to you. I personally could not be happier with mine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

